# AC modes and How they work



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

Just a quick question really. I've noticed that the AC turns on automatically whenever I turn the fan on. It doesn't matter what mode I am in or what temperature it is set to. Is that by design for some reason or is that a fault? Seems unintuitive that if I just want the fan on I have to turn OFF the AC every time I turn it on.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

It's normal, but very stupid design. If you leave it in the lowest fan speed, it will remember your last settings.

The auto climate control models remember your settings if you just turn the system off/on, but as soon as you push auto, bam, AC's on again.


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

jblackburn said:


> It's normal, but very stupid design. If you leave it in the lowest fan speed, it will remember your last settings.
> 
> The auto climate control models remember your settings if you just turn the system off/on, but as soon as you push auto, bam, AC's on again.


Ah ok. Well the lowest speed memory is kind of nice but yeah, what a stupid design decision haha. I seriously thought my system was faulty because I've never seen that. Defrost I can see turning on automatically but everything else really threw me off. 

Thanks for the tip!


----------

